# "Happy Birthday, Constance!"



## Katie H

Happy Birthday, Constance.  I'm sending great birthday wishes from my studio to yours.  Hope you have a wonderful day and that Kim treats you like a birthday queen today.   Best wishes for a wonderful new year ahead!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Constance!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy birthday have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Constance!  Hope you had great cake!


----------



## Alix

Happy Birthday Connie!


----------



## buckytom

happy birthday, connie. keep on rockin' on.


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Connie.

Josie


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Birthday Constance


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, Connie, just saw this.  Hope you had a great birthday! 







(Wow, making and decorating two cakes in one day is a big job )


----------

